# Pollution Along La Costa Blanca?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed the huge amount of smog we are getting lately along the Costa Blanca? It stretches for us - that we have personally experienced - for many kms south of Alicante city and many kms north of Calpe… its getting quite disturbing and DS, DH and I are getting quite the cabin fever from being stuck inside on days like this. (Silly complaint - as we feel sick when we have to venture out on smoggy days) 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

It's happening across Europe. I don't know about Spain, but at least here in France they are making an attempt to deal with it. It's worse in some areas because of the topography, not just the local emissions. Tip: get rid of the diesel car and drive as little as possible, use public transport wherever you can - if more people did this it could make a real difference. Don't wait until you are not allowed to drive in your particular area or significant restrictions are imposed.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> It's happening across Europe. I don't know about Spain, but at least here in France they are making an attempt to deal with it. It's worse in some areas because of the topography, not just the local emissions. Tip: get rid of the diesel car and drive as little as possible, use public transport wherever you can - if more people did this it could make a real difference. Don't wait until you are not allowed to drive in your particular area or significant restrictions are imposed.




We actually don't use our car… luckily we live in an area where we can get around by our bicycles and skateboards thanks to the amazing local bicycle roads in the streets. It's very green-friendly here. We do everything we can to reduce the "pollution" by raising a garden for our own food and to clean the air, not using emissions devices (like a car or motorcycle) etc. We use solar for our energy… Vegan. We try to minimize our carbon footprint as most as we can…

So sad to see our beautiful country under a blanket of smog. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't say I've been aware of any smog in my area. We've had misty mornings - just low cloud though - & some days when the pollen levels are high & now & then sand dust coming up from the sahara.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Can't say I've been aware of any smog in my area. We've had misty mornings - just low cloud though - & some days when the pollen levels are high & now & then sand dust coming up from the sahara.
> 
> Is that what you mean?


Sahara Dust map - looks like you could be right. 

Nothing you can do about that.:noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Sahara Dust map - looks like you could be right.
> 
> Nothing you can do about that.:noidea:


Absolutely nothing  

We dread a S to SW wind with rain forecast. 'Red rain' is seriously nasty stuff to clean up after.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Exactly, it isn't smog at all, at the moment it is a combination of the dust and moisture. Not much you can do, also it is rather mild compared to a good dust storm.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Strange. I do wonder why we feel so sickly when we go outside when it's like this…

Thanks all for the responses!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

cay said:


> Strange. I do wonder why we feel so sickly when we go outside when it's like this…
> 
> Thanks all for the responses!


Did I read "vegan" in your post above?
Reminds me of something; in the late 70's early 80's I lived in Crete (Greece).
I was vegetarian, no dairy products either. Before going to the dirty city (Iraklion), I filled up on pasta, rice, potatos, bread. I felt the starch gunk put a protective liner on my skin pores and ear nose and throat.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cay said:


> Strange. I do wonder why we feel so sickly when we go outside when it's like this…
> 
> Thanks all for the responses!
> 
> ...


Maybe the nocebo effect?



> The nocebo effect is when a negative expectation of a phenomenon causes it to have a more negative effect than it otherwise would.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

You can normally tell quite easily if it's dust/sand or pollen in the air when it's in your immediate environment.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Someone else shared this site too. SKIRON - Dust Forecast Mediterranean - Europe, North Atlantic You can check the levels of Saharan dust in the air. I've found that my eyes burn when it is around.


----------



## expatcanary (Apr 19, 2017)

I live in Lanzarote and the dust storm is called a Calima. 

We have had a continuing one for the past few days and very hot too. It tends to keep the heat in. It has cleared now though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expatcanary said:


> I live in Lanzarote and the dust storm is called a Calima.
> 
> We have had a continuing one for the past few days and very hot too. It tends to keep the heat in. It has cleared now though.


You are right that in the Canaries _calima_ is used to describe


> a hot, oppressing dust and sand-laden, southerly to southeasterly, sometimes easterly wind in the Canary Islands region


Wind of the World: Calima | weatheronline.co.uk
But just so people don't get confused, _calima_ is used in other parts of Spain to mean _haze_


----------



## expatcanary (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Pesky should have explained that one &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expatcanary said:


> Thanks Pesky should have explained that one ��


No, not at all, it was just that *I* was confused (not difficult I can tell you) so I looked it up!


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been trying to work out where in the southern half of Spain the Calima/haze happens least/most so I can avoid living somewhere where my eyes burn and my chest wheezes too much of the year! Anti allergens don't help me. :-(


----------

